# Ideas Please



## Ruth (Aug 14, 2009)

Hello All

Glad i found this great site as i am raising a young woodpigeon and its the first time i have done it, all is going well and i think its about five weeks old now and i am moving it out to the shed tomorrow which we have converted so accomodate it until we release it. I have a few questions,

Please can you give me some ideas to vary its diet, so far its been having some baby food, soaked kitten biscuits and is now is eating some wild bird seed and a mixed corn i have.

How can i tell which sex it is ? Just out of interest.

Will it be easy to release it ? I do my best to ignore it other than when i have to do something, like feeding and cleaning and treating its parasites.

Any ideas and advice very welcome
I am in the UK

Thanks
Ruth


----------



## clucklebeed (Jul 30, 2009)

Ruth said:


> How can i tell which sex it is


this is how I check the gender of my birds.
There should be two bones around below the tail feathers.
Once you find them, lightly press down. If the bones feel like they are opening up it is most likely female. If they feel like they are closing, then it's most likely male.
This will not work on squab and nestlings, but on slightly younger adult birds and up.


----------



## plamenh (Aug 11, 2006)

Hi Ruth,
It looks that you doing fine so far
ftp://80.92.102.163/Uploads/PigeonDoveCare.zip
I believe this info will help you.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Hi Ruth .. just moved your thread to the Wood Pigeon forum .. there is some good diet info in a thread here somewhere. I've got to keep moving right now to get through all the threads/posts from today, but if I get a minute before I have to sign off, I'll see if I can find thread for you.

Terry


----------



## Ruth (Aug 14, 2009)

Ok thanks very much for the info guys, sorry i posted in the wrong place, am still trying to find my way round xx


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Hi Ruth,

You could add some greens, our woodies like chopped rocket, spinach and water cress. For some reason they will only eat it first thing in the morning, before we are up, so it has to be put out overnight. Some also like defrosted peas, but that seems to depend on whether they are introduced to them early. They also like Romaine lettuce.

Do you know how old it is? How did you come to find him? Is he standing and walking OK?

Wood pigeons learn everything from other wood pigeons, they have a seasonal diet and therefore have to learn what is and isn't edible and where to find food. They often feed together as a protection against predators. 

I think it is best to take them to a sanctuary for release as part of a little flock. Last Thursday I took one of my juveniles to the sanctuary, he was placed in an enormous aviary with about 20 other juveniles. The aviary overlooked a feeding station, so the hopes are that when they are released they will know where to return for food. Releasing them as a flock makes it less likely that one will get lost and find it difficult to identify a food source, or find a dangerous place to feed (they are shot both as agricultural pests and as game).

You will also need to ensure that his featering is waterproof before release, spraying him daily with a mister will help. Wood pigeons tend to roost in the open so waterproofing is vital to their survival. They will also need some sushine,calcium and Vitamin D3 to build strong bones.

If you let me know your rough location I will have a look to see if there is a pigeon friendly sanctuary near you.

Cynthia


----------



## Ruth (Aug 14, 2009)

*Young Woodie*

Hi Cynthia

Thanks for all the info, i am a little worried now as i only want the best for this little guy. I think it is about a month old, i have had it for two weeks and have now moved it into a shed where is is doing well and took its first sort of bath today, it is perching well and learning to fly in the shed and every morning i collect some different greens from the paddock for it but it having to learn all this on its own and i am concerned about what is best for its development.

Some one asked me to take it as it had fallen out of a nest where they are cutting trees where i work . I went and found it but couldnt find any more of any sign of a nest but it does seem to be doing well and when i weighed it on Monday it was 293g.

I am in Devon so if you do know of anyone that could help i would appreciate it. I do know quite alot of people in the area as i take in wildlife to help a friend who has her own hospital when i need to but dont knwo of any sanctuarys that might be able to help so any info would be greatly appreciated, thanks x


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Are either of these two near you?

Cullompton Wildlife Care Centre
Lyndale
St George's Well
Cullompton
Devon
EX15 1AT

Telephone: 0871 3110512

Specialises in hand-rearing and caring for orphaned and injured wildlife from the local area.

Totnes Birdcare
Westonfields,
Totnes, 
TQ9 5QU

07812 833996/ 01803 867574


----------



## Ruth (Aug 14, 2009)

I am good friends and help Doreen who runs Cullompton Wildlife Care and she helped me with woodie when it was very small but she is unable to take pigeons for health reasons but thanks for that and i will give Totnes Birdcare a try thanks. I spoke to a lady at Secret World in somerset today who told me that when i feel woody is ready i can release it first thing in the morning and hope it goes off with the other one or two that visit my garden during the day for a feed. Has anyone else done it like this successfully ?


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

I released one in the garden alone, I never saw it again.

Totnes Birdcare is AliBlack on this forum. If you telephone her she might be able to advise on single woodie garden releases.


----------

